# using airbrush for accelerator



## ltkrause (May 14, 2013)

Is there any reason I can't use it?  Are there any "gotcha's" that I need to be aware of?  I just bought an 8oz bottle of accelerator but my pump bottle is seriously starting to tick me off and I already have the compressor and airbrush setup that I use for other stuff.  I'd like to use what I have due to limited space and budget.  I did a search but didn't get any clear indication one way or the other.

I use accelerator because I like it .

Thanks,
Loren


----------



## Justturnin (May 14, 2013)

The only thing I could think that would be an issue would be the accelerator eating up the rubber gaskets in the airbrush.  I think it is mainly alcohol so it would do a serious drying out if it is not made to handle that.


----------



## Monty (May 14, 2013)

Like Chris said, depending on what the base of the accelerator is, it may eat up the gaskets.


----------



## Jim Burr (May 14, 2013)

That's what I was thinking Chris. Loren, accelerator is mainly DNA, in fact, if you dry blanks in DNA, put some in a cheap spritz bottle and have a shot at it. I did that once and although there was quite a bit of white ghosting, it functioned well.


----------



## ltkrause (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the replies!  The airbrush I got was a cheapo from HF a while ago and may be worth trying at least until the o-rings blow.  I was looking at a refillable compressed air can and may get one in the future.

Loren


----------



## Justturnin (May 14, 2013)

I wonder if you could find some silicone O Rings to replace the rubber ones.  Not sure it would last longer or be better but worth a shot, maybe.


----------



## BeSquare (May 14, 2013)

Another option, I know at the big box stores by me in the health and beauty area they usually have small spray bottles by the travel stuff that you can refill with whatever you want.  They are usually really cheap.


----------



## Monty (May 14, 2013)

Jim Burr said:


> That's what I was thinking Chris. Loren, accelerator is mainly DNA, in fact, if you dry blanks in DNA, put some in a cheap spritz bottle and have a shot at it. I did that once and although there was quite a bit of white ghosting, it functioned well.


Don't know where you purchase your accelerator, but when I was selling CA and accelerator, I found accelerator that was based on acetone, heptane or naphtha. Never found one that was DNA based.



BeSquare said:


> Another option, I know at the big box stores by me in the health and beauty area they usually have small spray bottles by the travel stuff that you can refill with whatever you want.  They are usually really cheap.


If you do this, be careful, if you have an acetone based accelerator, it can melt some plastics, plus these may not give as fine of a spray as an airbrush or refillable pressurizable spray bottle.


----------



## KenV (May 14, 2013)

Most O-rings are neoprene or similar and would have a long life with those solvents


----------



## Monty (May 14, 2013)

IIRC, if you are using an acetone based accelerator, you best bet is to use ethylene propylene o-rings. Acetone will degrade neoprene.


----------



## lucky13 (May 14, 2013)

be careful using that setup for doing CA finishes. The air that is used to propel the accelerant out of the air brush can cause the CA to become cloudy.  I recommend using the aerosol cans of accelerator.


----------



## arioux (May 14, 2013)

The problem is not with the o ring, if you have the airbrush with the little glass bottle under it with the plastic syphon.  It will melt that plastic syphon.  If you have a gravity feed one it will work but  evaporation is an issue as you will loose lots of it.  As for the compressor air clouding the CA , you have to make sure that the air line is free of moisture.  There are small water catcher that you can put in your line.  Always make sure that you shoot some air away from the piece before actually blowing at it.  CA and moisture dont go well togheter


----------



## ltkrause (May 15, 2013)

I did some playing around when I got home. Turns out there isn't much to worry about afterall; although, time will tell. 

Here are the details:
Airbrush (got it from HobbyTown RC not HF, been awhile since I played with it)
Accelerator

The accelerator claims it's plastic safe and I used it on model car bodies so I don't think I'll have an issue with the tubing.

This pic shows the assembled airbrush:

Disassembled to all components touching the liquid:
This is the only o-ring near the liquid:

I put a little of the accelerant in and it spayed in a very fine mist but the needle is adjustable to control the flow. I have a ball valve on the compressor that I can limit the airflow. I ran a little DNA through the airgun to clean it out afterward. 
I didn't think of the compressor moisture, so I'll need to invest in a moisture filter. 

Unfortunately, I didn't get to try it on a pen yet. I'll update when I do!

:sleepy:Bedtime...zzz


----------



## raar25 (May 15, 2013)

Isnt Heptane a main ingredient in most accelerators?  I would really think you should use nitrile o-rings.


----------



## woodwzrd (May 15, 2013)

lucky13 said:


> be careful using that setup for doing CA finishes. The air that is used to propel the accelerant out of the air brush can cause the CA to become cloudy. I recommend using the aerosol cans of accelerator.


 
Dead on here, Make sure your compressor is always drained or put an airline dryer on it because any moisture in the air mixed with the accelerator and you will get ghosting.


----------



## ltkrause (May 23, 2013)

I put a dessicant filter on the line and it seems to work fine. I've finished 7 pens using the airbrush for applying the CA accelerator with the lathe on a really slow speed. I do make sure to spray it once before spraying toward the blank. It has really helped with my finish. I can get a good 7-8 coats on in just a couple of minutes with medium CA. I'm really digging getting to use the airbrush again! I clean it out by running a small metal bowl of DNA through it.

Here's one of the first ones that I finished. It's also an experiment with more advanced segmenting and trying to get my saw to cut a straight line, still needs a lot of work. I like it for a daily writer.


Thanks to all for the suggestions!

Loren


----------



## jfoh (May 25, 2013)

I like your segmenting blank. Did you match your insert to your saw kerf width? If you get a perfect match the blank does not get off set as you glue one part to another. The lines all match. I do not cut the blank into two parts. By leaving a skin of blank solid it holds the ends for perfect alignment and makes gluing very easy.


----------



## its_virgil (May 25, 2013)

Seems to me using an aerosol can of accelerator is easier, more effecient, no cleanup and no worrying about which O ring might blow. But hey, if it works for you then just do it.
Do a good turn daily!
don


----------

